
How to 3-D print a heart - jonbaer
http://www.kurzweilai.net/how-to-3-d-print-a-heart
======
pen2l
Title misleading, they haven't 3d printed a heart, just some arteries. :( We
are very, very far away from being able to actually 3d print hearts that could
be used.

~~~
jakobegger
The same story with a less misleading title yesterday got fewer upvotes:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10442755](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10442755)

(and even the arteries they printed are probably not actually functional)

~~~
agumonkey
At best I thought they were scaffold for another step, like covering the
printed 'tree' with an elastic coating that would then be an 'artery'.

------
kerningcultures
It's amazing to think we may one day be able to!

------
latenightcoding
So.. what open source software are they using?

